
Algorithms Can Tell Bosses How Employees Are Feeling - rainhacker
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2016/09/the-algorithms-that-tell-bosses-how-employees-feel/502064/?single_page=true
======
kafkaesq
_Sentiment-analysis software can help companies figure out what’s bothering
workers—or what they’re excited about._

You don't need an algorithm to tell how the worker in those cramped cubes are
feeling. You can already tell the must be miserable.

